# barking at other dogs



## bat man (May 10, 2012)

My male dog is 7 years old and loves to go for walks. He barks loudly and pulls on his lease everytime we see a dog, the larger the dog the worse it gets. He also barks and runs crazily around the house when he sees a large dog walk by on the street. I am tired of the behavior resulting in fewer walks. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. At this age, I'm assuming it's been going on for some time. ? I would recommend a trainer. Not a short fix. How's Robin. (sorry , couldn't resist)


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Dave is probably right, as usual. -)


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi! me and my dog have been doing some training, regarding pulling on the leash do you like to try easy walk harness by gentle leader? I've been using it for my dog that pulls a lot, so far it's been working very well with my dog. Regarding the barking, the trainer said to do an about-face whenever he barks at dogs or people during the walk, like you suddenly changed your mind and just go to the opposite direction. Don't say anything when your dog barks just go to the opposite direction and as soon as he stop barking wait for a few seconds then praise him for being quiet. At home, try putting 10 pcs penny in an empty soda can seal it with a tape. Whenever your dog barks just shake the can, he will be startled with the sound as soon as he stop barking praise him again for being quiet. Dave is right it is not a short fix. try to contact a trainer near you, it will help you and your dog a lot. Good luck!


----------

